# Water ingress on the tribute trigano (05 plate)???



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone had, or heard of water ingress in the Tribute? 
Right from collection I have had a problem with dampness in the overhead locker to the extent of having icicles forming along the edge of the metal strip that is exposed. The dealer (brownhills) just said it was condensation (without actually examining it) and there was nothing they would do so we juust lived with it and always kept a dehumidifier in there during the winter . I opened it yesterday and it is *Really* wet. The thing is it was in for its habitation service(not at Brownhills)just two weeks ago and the dampness check was fine. 
Any suggestions? mine is an 05 plate.


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Teddy - this is the over-cab locker you're referring to?

Yes, we used to get water in this locker in our 2005 Tribute - a nuisance when the bedding's stored there.

I'm pretty sure that it was entirely condensation. The whole locker seems well insulated and lined, all but for a spar of painted steel (immediately above the door to the locker). It would be damp after a dry, cold, night. I think the pattern of beading of the droplets suggested condensation rather than any leak.

No suggestions as to how to cure it - we just moved the bedding to under the seats! I imagine that with a lot of patience you could glue some insulating material to the metalwork?

Steve & Sue


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Teddy - this is the over-cab locker you're referring to?

Yes, we used to get water in this locker in our 2005 Tribute - a nuisance when the bedding's stored there.

I'm pretty sure that it was entirely condensation. The whole locker seems well insulated and lined, all but for a spar of painted steel (immediately above the door to the locker). It would be damp after a dry, cold, night. I think the pattern of beading of the droplets suggested condensation rather than any leak.

No suggestions as to how to cure it - we just moved the bedding to under the seats! I imagine that with a lot of patience you could glue some insulating material to the metalwork?

Steve & Sue


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*tribute*

hi 
teddy . i have had my tribute 4 years now.the only water problem has been when i havent closed the sliding door properly.all i can think of is when you are using the cooker or shower make sure there is plenty of ventalation.i have just had my second front wheel bearing fitted after 46,000 miles a common fault if you search on here.
regards t.c.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if it is from where others suggest then buy some spray on glue and stick some carpet over the offending metal to stop the condensation
terry


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The overcab locker in my Renault used to get wet with condensation: the roof of it was unlined fibreglass. I lined it with camping mat stuck with double sided tape. No further problems; so, yes if you line the exposed parts, or all of it, with something similar it will probably be ok.

Harvey


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. 
Yes it is the overhead locker. Its just that up till now the condensation has just been annoying as we couldnt store anything in it and up untill now it only happened in winter. We use our van for general travelling instead of a car as I am agoraphobic so it gets good ventilation and we very rarely camp in it or use the cooker so I am wondering why it has suddenly got so wet. and worried as it happened just after we got some very heavy rain .
Hubby will try and get a better look some time this week and we will certainly try the extra insulation over the fiberglass.
Thanks again.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: tribute*



PIANOSONIC said:


> hi
> teddy . i have had my tribute 4 years now.the only water problem has been when i havent closed the sliding door properly.all i can think of is when you are using the cooker or shower make sure there is plenty of ventalation.i have just had my second front wheel bearing fitted after 46,000 miles a common fault if you search on here.
> regards t.c.


Hiya Pianosonic, thanks for the reply.
It good to see another owner who does "high" mileage so can I ask how your driver seat material is bearing up,and if its the green fabric?
As for the wheel bearing ,I know we had to get something like that replace last year as it was making a dreadful noise. ( sorry I am not the technical one of the family so I will ask my hubby when he gets home if it was the bearing that was replaced)


----------



## 112048 (May 9, 2008)

Hi Teddy

Yes we had the same problem the overhead locker is insulated but there is a strip of metal near the front and it is this that gets wet. We spent two weeks in the alps -21 celsius at night and know all about the icicles forming, we covered all the exposed bedding that touched the metal strip with plastic bags and this seemed to do the trick. I would be very surprised if a panel van has water ingress, this is one of the perks of having a panel van. Water coming in the side door window was one of our problems, stained the upholstery.
To change the subject slightly we had condensation problems with our boat, purchased ribbed carpet, I am sure you know the type, glued it to the sides and have had no condensation for over ten years. May be worth trying that. Try not to breathe in the fumes though!!


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

We had a closer look tonight and are still worried as the wetness in only on one side,the other side is completely dry .Even the roof lining is wet on the affected side. but dry on the other 
Any other time we have been bothered with "condensation" it affected the whole of the roof not just one side HMMM :? :?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Teddy if it is not condensation then check the seals around any rooflighs or ariels etc, that go through the roof.Damp/water may get in at the front and show up at the back if you follw my drift-water will go to the lowest point of exit-
terry


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Teddy if it is not condensation then check the seals around any rooflighs or ariels etc, that go through the roof.Damp/water may get in at the front and show up at the back if you follw my drift-water will go to the lowest point of exit-
> terry


THANKS Maddie.

I dont think thats the problem either as we park on the road outside our house and because it is narrow we have to have two of the wheels up on the pavement which means the motorhome is not level..and its the higher part that is giving us problems and if it was a seal or condensation it would run across to the lower side...I hope I have explained that properly  
I still cany find out anything about the water ingress warranty(if one exists). Think I will now have to try and find a phone number for Trigano.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

I contacted Autotrail and if it is water ingress I am in trouble coz the water ingress waranty is only for 3 years......and how old is my Trigano??
THREE YEARS AND ONE AND A HALF MONTHS. AAAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------

